# Vegan Burgers



## Trade (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2018)

Actually, I like them but I like Maxine too!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2018)

Not here!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2018)

Yuck.  I don't eat much meat, but I don't see the point in fake meat, either.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2018)

I've pretty much liked the vegan stuff I've tried.

but

don't call 'em burgers, or steaks, or chikin


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Yuck.  I don't eat much meat, but I don't see the point in fake meat, either.


My feelings, too.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2018)

terry123 said:


> My feelings, too.


:yes:


----------



## IKE (Nov 1, 2018)

I try to eat healthy and I sorta go vegan every time I eat a burger.......I always make sure I have lots of veggies like fries, lettuce, onion, tomato and pickles on my double patty bacon *beef *cheeseburgers.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 1, 2018)

Commercially, I like the soy protein Morningstar burger patty. Very thin and gets nice and crisp.

Haven't tried one myself yet, but my foodie brother and his wife just emailed me last week to say they tried the new Impossible Burger, and really liked it. They are devoted carnivores so the thumbs-up vote will sway us to try it next time we run across it in a restaurant. 

The IB is showing up in more restaurants out here. It was developed here and in fact they just bought an old factory in our city. Plan to reopen it producing more of the IB product. Originally they wanted to get it into the stores as a "ground beef alternative" but they are having such success with restaurants wanting to offer it, they've had to hold off until their factory is set up and producing in greater quantities.

CNBC article plus video link where a group discusses a taste test of the Impossible Burger:

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/24/key-ingredient-in-impossible-burger-approved-by-fda.html


----------



## Ronni (Nov 2, 2018)

OOOH.  I need to try the Impossible Burger!!! I just googled.....there are several locations within a few miles of me so I am definitely going to try it sometime soon.  

I actually like some vegan burgers, just depending.  More even than taste, I have a problem with the consistency of some of them, and that's really my criteria.  We have a 100% organic burger joint close to me called Farm Burger, and they make THE BEST burgers!!!  Beef, Chicken, Pork are all some of the best burgers I've ever had, even though I'm not typically a burger fan.  But their veggie burger?  No so good.    It was just sorta mushy.  The taste was really quite good, but I just couldn't get past the consistency.    Such a disappointment.  Maybe I'll tell them about the Impossible Burger and they can start serving it!!!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2018)

I find that many vegan burgers taste better than beef burgers.  The Impossible Burger is remarkably like a beef burger.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

I agree with Gary, I like vegan food, but just don't call it or expect it to be- "meat". It's not. Doesn't mean it's not delicious.

I had a recipe for a baked "loaf". I don't call it meatloaf- it's not. It's a delicious blend of lentils, onions, beans, other chopped veg and seasonings. I lost the recipe! 

When I want meat, I'll eat meat.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 2, 2018)

MEAT IS MURDER!  GO VEGAN!  You carnivores are not into veggie burgers, because you are not eating the really great ones that you can make, yourself.  Recipes abound, online.  Broaden your horizons.*Einstein's* famous quote, "Nothing will benefit health or increase chances of survival on earth as the evolution to a vegetarian diet."  [h=1]“The time will come when men such as I will look upon the murder of animals as they now look on the murder of men.”  ― *Leonardo da Vinci*[/h]


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2018)

To  me,  vegan  burgers   R  4   wimps/sissies.   Yuck !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

Here is the site to help you make a customized loaf. I can't remember what I chose, but it was delicious.  

Don't forget to press the Submit button at the bottom after your selections for your ingredient amounts and recipe! It's fun.

http://www.veganlunchbox.com/loaf_studio.html


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Here is the site to help you make a customized loaf. I can't remember what I chose, but it was delicious.
> 
> Don't forget to press the Submit button at the bottom after your selections for your ingredient amounts and recipe! It's fun.
> 
> http://www.veganlunchbox.com/loaf_studio.html



Looks interesting.  Thanks, RR!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

Tofu Turkey


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2018)

I generally don't eat "fake meat" because it mostly tastes terrible.  However, I do eat real plant based foods which mostly taste wonderful.  The only meat I miss or crave is high quality Italian hard salami, so I indulge in it every once in a while.       

Vegan foods have come a very long way in the past 25 years. 

Tofurky and the like are absolutely dreadful IMHO.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2018)

Falcon said:


> To me, vegan burgers R 4 wimps/sissies. Yuck !



Don't hold back, LOL!!!

I eat the Morningstar Grillers Prime with all the fixings and they are close enough to a fast food quality burger for me.

From what I've read they are probably just as bad for me as the commercially produced pink slime that caught the headlines a few years ago.

I have reduced my consumption of meat mainly because I distrust the practices of the enormous meat processing companies that control most of the meat available to me in grocery stores these days.

I think we each need to muddle along the best we can and just do what feels right.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 2, 2018)

Falcon said:


> To  me,  vegan  burgers   R  4   wimps/sissies.   Yuck !



LMFAO!  This tree climbing, 10% BMI, ten-hour work day vegan, could stand up to any meat eating guy on this planet.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 2, 2018)

Falcon said:


> To  me,  vegan  burgers   R  4   wimps/sissies.   Yuck !


lol :laugh:



RadishRose said:


> Tofu Turkey




Hahaha. I remember that skit :laugh:
Vegan food HAS come a LONG way but so has gluten free food and other specialty diets. 
With the use of the internet we no longer have to visit the library or purchase our own books. Manufacturers are following these certain  needs which is great 
Thats a positive thing for sure. :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I eat the *Morningstar Grillers Prime *with all the fixings and they are close enough to a fast food quality burger for me.



That's exactly what we have too AuntBea when we want a vegetarian burger, if you sear them a little on the outside in butter they taste pretty good.  On days we want to enjoy a regular burger, we'll make a 97% lean ground beef burger at home.  We have both on whole wheat buns with mayo, onion and tomato.  Never had a desire to get into vegan foods, vegetarian breaks in our normal diet is good for the both of us.


----------

